# Contractions during acupuncture



## ajw (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, has anyone experienced uterine pain / contractions during acupuncture sessions?
I had a session yesterday at a new Chinese medicine centre and when she put the needles in my tummy (one at each side) I felt very strong waves of pain, which continued for most of the session. I'm concerned, as on the one hand I'm sure that the acupuncture is working in some way (I was sceptical before), but on the other hand I'm scared it could be doing harm.
Please help if you have any ideas!
Thanks
ajw


----------



## Lizziexxx (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't had any pain during treatment. However, they have concentrated on my lower back, feet & calves and i Have not had any needles in my stomache. I had 8 electric acupuncture sessions before EC. I'm not sure whether I'm a believer or not but chatting to someone each week has been therapeutic.

Sometimes it can be painfull but he tells me this is a sign things are moving (my treatment is supposed to increase blood flow to the uterus).

Sorry I can't help further. I think it is good to give acupuncture a go, it makes me feel like I  doing something.


----------



## Lizziexxx (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the acupuncturist a fertility specialist?


----------



## ajw (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Let's hope the pain was a good sign then. 

Yes the practitioner is a fertility specialist.


----------

